

Show HN: Witching Isle 1 (interactive fiction) - duncan_bayne
https://github.com/duncan-bayne/duncan-bayne.github.com/wiki/Interactive-Fiction#witching-isle-1

======
duncan_bayne
I wrote this over the course of a weekend, using Inform ([http://inform-
fiction.org/software/current.html](http://inform-
fiction.org/software/current.html)) and GNU Emacs with Inform Mode
([http://www.rupert-lane.org/inform-mode/](http://www.rupert-lane.org/inform-
mode/)).

------
isxek
Here's a slightly better-looking version using the Parchment interpreter (same
game):

[http://iplayif.com/?story=https://github.com/downloads/dunca...](http://iplayif.com/?story=https://github.com/downloads/duncan-
bayne/witchingisle1/witching1.z5)

~~~
duncan_bayne
Jeez, that is a _lot_ nicer. I've updated my page to point there. Thanks :)

